# Old Harrington & Richardson  shotgun



## Chestnut (Mar 15, 2019)

Have  the single 12 , made in May 14, 1901  ,      wood stock is broken , looking to replace , don't think it can be repaired ??? 
 where to buy one that will match the old one    ??????    thanks steve    chestnut


----------



## Jim Ammons (Mar 15, 2019)

Try this.

www.gunpartscorp.com/products/295930


----------



## Big7 (Mar 15, 2019)

Chestnut said:


> Have  the single 12 , made in May 14, 1901  ,      wood stock is broken , looking to replace , don't think it can be repaired ???
> where to buy one that will match the old one    ??????    thanks steve    chestnut



Got a pic of the broken stock? Depends where it's broken to determine if it can be fixed or not.

I have the .410 version.
Mine was made in the teen's or early 20's. It was hard to get parts for. My sear was just worn out. Gun store/shop took everything off that could be taken off and replaced with parts from a brand-new shotgun. It was all the same except the trigger guard assembly case is made of high impact injection molded Acetal   (plastic)


----------



## Ben1100Mag (Jan 3, 2020)

Boyds


----------



## Donal (Jan 4, 2020)

I recently repair a LC Smith that had been broken into at the grip.  Send a pm with a picture and maybe we can put it back together.


----------

